# Real thing



## Alessi0

Ciao a tutti,

sto traducendo un documentario su Giuseppe, che riceve da suo padre Giacobbe una veste dai colori sgargianti.
L'archeologo protagonista del documentario conclude così la sua ricerca:
*
I never thought when we went searching for Joseph’s coat of many colours 
that we would get within 2000 years of the real thing.*

Quando si parla della tintura dei tessuti, la si descrive come un atto d'amore, essendo molto impegnativa e costosa.

Si potrebbe tradurre così?

*Quando siamo partiti alla ricerca della tunica di molti colori di Giuseppe, 
non avrei mai pensato che ci saremmo imbattuti in 2000 anni di vero amore.
*
Lo so, suona molto forzato, ma non riesco a cogliere il senso della frase e a cosa si riferiscano i 2000 anni...


----------



## rrose17

I don't think so. He's saying that he didn't expect to find any artifacts close to the real date of the story, in fact the best he expected to find was some artifact that was from perhaps 2000 years after the date of the actual jacket, the real thing.


----------



## Lorena1970

rrose, I have tried to understand the sentence but I don't get it. I agree with you that Alessi0 guess is wrong, but I cannot translate it properly because I cannot grasp the mening...!
_Quando siamo andati alla ricerca della colorata tunica di Giuseppe, non avrei mai creduto che_...??????


----------



## Alessi0

It makes sense!

In effetti nella sua ricerca si è imbattuto in abiti e tessuti risalenti fino a 6000 anni fa, tessuti originali e ottimamente conservati, al di là di ogni sua aspettativa.

Thanks


----------



## rrose17

Lorena1970 said:


> rrose, I have tried to understand the sentence but I don't get it. I agree with you that Alessi0 guess is wrong, but I cannot translate it properly because I cannot grasp the mening...!
> _Quando siamo andati alla ricerca della colorata tunica di Giuseppe, non avrei mai creduto che_...??????


Think of it like distance "...I didn't believe we could get within 2000 meters of the place." As an archeoligist he didn't think he would find anything closer to the real thing than something that dated 2000 years after it. Let's say you were born in 1960 and I was looking for a newspaper from that year but I couldn't find anything within 10 years of that date. THis means I couldn't find anything before 1970. Does this start to make sense?


----------



## Lorena1970

rrose17 said:


> Does this start to make sense?


Thank you.
Allora "_che avremmo trovato qualcosa più vecchio di 2000 anni dalla vera tunica_". E' così??? It doesn't sound right to me...


----------



## Pat (√2)

Marì, non saprei come dirlo in italiano 
Sembra che con la ricerca sia risalito a meno di 2000 anni (o non più di 2000 anni) dal tempo in cui visse Giuseppe ("dalla vera tunica" di Giuseppe), cosa che non avrebbe mai ritenuto possibile.


----------



## rrose17

How would you translate this?
_I never thought when we started climbing Mount Everest that we would get within 1000 m of the top._


----------



## Pat (√2)

rrose17 said:


> How would you translate this?
> _I never thought when we started climbing Mount Everest that we would get within 1000 m of the top._



"Circa" così:

Quando abbiamo iniziato la scalata dell'Everest, non avrei mai pensato che saremmo arrivati a non più di 1000 m. dalla vetta (cioè così in alto: pensavo che ci saremmo fermati più in basso).


----------



## Lorena1970

rrose17 said:


> How would you translate this?
> _I never thought when we started climbing Mount Everest that we would get within 1000 m of the top._


_Quando abbiamo iniziato la scalata al monte Everest non avrei pensato che saremmo arrivati a 1000 metri dalla vetta._(ovvero pensavo ci saremmo fermati prima)
Said that - and this sentence sounds clear to me - I still don't get the OP sentence....
"_Non avrei mai pensato che saremmo arrivati a 2000 anni di distanza dalla tunica originale_"..?????
So they didn't find the real thing, they found things 2000 years far from it...??? (this sounds like the opposite of what I said earlier!)
Have I gone insane? Possible!


----------



## Pat (√2)

Lorena1970 said:


> "_Non avrei mai pensato che saremmo arrivati a 2000 anni di distanza dalla tunica originale_"..?????



Guarda che non è brutta brutta brutta, così 
Santa Peppa, ma come si fa a dirlo in italiano?

... _che non più di 2000 anni separavano i nostri ritrovamenti dalla tunica originale _

No, no...


----------



## rrose17

Lorena1970 said:


> So they didn't find the real thing, they found things 2000 years far from it...??? (this sounds like the opposite of what I said earlier!)
> Have I gone insane? Possible!


NO, no, no.  They never believed they would have found something close to the real thing. At best they would have uncovered something dating 2000 years after Joseph's coat. In the original sentence we don't know what they found, or how old it actually was, but obviously they did a lot better than they first thought possible.


----------



## Lorena1970

√2 said:


> Guarda che non è brutta brutta brutta, così
> Santa Peppa, ma come si fa a dirlo in italiano?




Ma scusa, quanti ca**o di anni ha questa tunica? Se siamo nel 2012 dc, significa che Gesù è nato 2012 anni fa, quindi non credo che questa tunica possa avere più di 2042 anni (supponendo che Giuseppe avesse 30 anni quando è nato Gesù, non so quanti ne avesse...), e quindi che senso ha dire "_Non avrei mai pensato che saremmo arrivati a 2000 anni di distanza  dalla tunica originale_"??? Significa che hanno trovato oggetti/vestiti/etc. più vecchi (antecedenti) di 2000 anni di quella tunica? Quindi vestiti risalenti a oltre il 2000 ac? Parrebbe così...Mah! ( Certo che maggior contesto e relativa spiegazione avrebbe aiutato a non rimbecillire, di sicuro!)



rrose17 said:


> At best they would have uncovered something  dating 2000 years after Joseph's coat.



But something dating 2000 years AFTER Joseph's coat is something of today...!!! Joseph's coat cannot be older than 2040 years or something like that, no?


----------



## rrose17

Ummm, this Joseph is from the old testament... so it's a whole lot older than 2000 years!! It's more like the jacket should date from 4000/3000 years ago and they never thought they could find anything older than 2000/1000 years old.


----------



## Lorena1970

rrose17 said:


> Ummm, this Joseph is from the old testament... so it's a whole lot older than 2000 years!! It's more like the jacket should date from 4000/3000 years ago and they never thought they could find anything older than 2000/1000 years old.



Ah...now it sounds clear. So it isn't Joseph the father of Jesus!
So my guess seems correct "_Non avrei mai pensato che saremmo arrivati nemmeno a 2000 anni di distanza  dalla tunica originale_" (e invece abbiamo rinvenuto oggetti ancora più vecchi della tunica stessa...?)


----------



## Pat (√2)

Lorena1970 said:


> Ma scusa, quanti ca**o di anni ha questa tunica? Se siamo nel 2012 dc, significa che Gesù è nato 2012 anni fa, quindi non credo che questa tunica possa avere più di 2042 anni (supponendo che Giuseppe avesse 30 anni quando è nato Gesù, non so quanti ne avesse...), e quindi che senso ha dire "_Non avrei mai pensato che saremmo arrivati a 2000 anni di distanza  dalla tunica originale_"??? Significa che hanno trovato oggetti/vestiti/etc. più vecchi (antecedenti) di 2000 anni di quella tunica? Quindi vestiti risalenti a oltre il 2000 ac? Parrebbe così...Mah! ( Certo che maggior contesto e relativa spiegazione avrebbe aiutato a non rimbecillire, di sicuro!)



Looooo, so a malapena chi è Giuseppe, figurati se so quanto anni ha la tunica 
Non so come facciano a saperlo gli archeologi, visto che la Bibbia non è poi così chiara, ma avranno i loro metodi.
Comunque Giuseppe è nell'Antico Testamento, quindi deve avere indossato quella meravigliosa tunica un bel tot di anni prima di Cristo. Circa 6000, stando a quanto dice Alessio.
Hanno trovato qualcosa che ha molti meno anni della tunica di Giuseppe, però non ha più di 2000 anni più  meno della tunica 
O no? Sto uscendo pazza anch'io 

Esempio
Real thing -> 6000 AC
Le cose che hanno trovato -> da 4000 AC andando indietro verso il 6000 AC
Aspettative -> ben inferiori


*EDIT*
*Alessio*, ci servirebbero le foto dei reperti, così possiamo fare una perizia qui sul forum 
Quanti anni avrebbe, secondo gli archeologi, la tunica di Giuseppe?


----------



## Lorena1970

√2 said:


> Esempio
> Real thing -> 6000 AC
> Le cose che hanno trovato -> da 4000 AC andando indietro verso il  6000 AC
> Aspettative -> ben inferiori



No, secondo me:
Real thing (sta ca**o di tunica!) 3000 AC
le cose che hanno trovato -> da 3000 a 6000 AC
Aspettative -> pensavano di non trovare nulla a distanza maggiore di 2000 anni dalla tunica (e quindi nulla più vecchio di 5000 anni AC, e invece hanno trovato abiti vecchi di 6000 anni, quindi distanti 3000 anni dalla mitica real thing)

Dovrebbe essere così...no?



√2 said:


> *EDIT*
> *Alessio*, ci servirebbero le foto dei reperti, così possiamo fare una perizia qui sul forum
> Quanti anni avrebbe, secondo gli archeologi, la tunica di Giuseppe? Esatto: quanti anni dovrebbe avere sta "real thing"???



Certo che il thread era partito strambo già dal primo post ....


----------



## Pat (√2)

Lorena1970 said:


> Real thing (sta ca**o di tunica!) 3000 AC
> le cose che hanno trovato -> da 3000 a 6000 AC
> Aspettative -> pensavano di non trovare nulla a distanza maggiore *minore, credo *di 2000 anni dalla tunica (e quindi nulla più vecchio di 5000 anni AC, e invece hanno trovato abiti vecchi di 6000 anni, quindi distanti 3000 anni dalla mitica real thing)
> 
> Dovrebbe essere così...no?



Non lo so, mi sono persa nei meandri del tempo 
Direi che gli archeologi pensavano di non trovare nulla che fosse _a meno di_ 2000 anni di distanza dalla ca**o di tunica (saremo dannate per questo, lo sai?), cioè a meno di 2.000 metri di distanza dalla vetta.
Solo che come si fa a dire "arrivare a tot anni da un oggetto"? Non si può, in italiano, dai 
"Con le nostre ricerche ci siamo spinti fino a 1000 anni dal Colosso di Rodi". No, dai, è orribile.

... _non avrei mai pensato che saremmo risaliti a meno di 2000 anni dall'epoca in cui visse Giuseppe (_e indossò 'sta tunica variopinta).


----------



## Alessi0

Il racconto biblico sulla tunica di Giuseppe si riferisce a 4000 anni fa.
Nella sua ricerca, l'archeologo trova tessuti e abiti risalenti fino a 6000 anni fa,
 in ottime condizioni, al di là di ogni migliore aspettativa. Non si aspettava, infatti,
di imbattersi in abiti e tessuti risalenti a più di 2000 anni fa, ovvero di 2000 anni più vecchi
rispetto alla tunica originale, _the real thing_.
Dato che il riferimento agli intervalli temporali, in italiano, mi sembra difficile da rendere,
stavo pensando di rinunciarvi: 

*Quando ho cominciato la ricerca della tunica di molti colori di Giuseppe,
 non avrei mai pensato di trovare qualcosa di così antico e simile all'originale.*

Mentre parla, le immagini mostrano un reperto tessile di 6000 anni fa,
molto probabilmente simile, per tessuto, colore e fattura, alla tunica di Giuseppe.
Pensavo di affidarmi al riferimento visivo, che viene ampiamente descritto e datato
prima della frase da tradurre, per rendere l'idea del perché l'archeologo 
è così stupito dai risultati della sua ricerca.


----------



## Pat (√2)

Alessi0 said:


> Il racconto biblico sulla tunica di Giuseppe si riferisce a 4000 anni fa.
> Nella sua ricerca, l'archeologo trova tessuti e abiti risalenti fino a 6000 anni fa,  in ottime condizioni, al di là di ogni migliore aspettativa. Non si aspettava, infatti, di imbattersi in abiti e tessuti risalenti a più di 2000 anni fa, ovvero di 2000 anni più vecchi rispetto alla tunica originale, _the real thing_.



Oh, ciao! 

Premesso che secondo me fai benissimo a lasciar perdere i 2000 anni , continuo a non raccapezzarmi 
Non si aspettava di imbattersi in abiti ecc. risalenti a più di 2000 anni fa (cioè a meno di 2000 anni dalla real thing) e invece è risalito a 6000 anni, cioè 4000 anni oltre le aspettative?

Insomma, cosa vuol dire "to get within x years of something"? Non penso che voglia dire "arrivare a x anni o_ltre _qualcosa".
'iuto


----------



## Lorena1970

Ciao Alessi0, ci siamo dati da fare...! Grazie delle info supplementari. Sempre metterle nel primo post!



√2 said:


> Insomma, cosa vuol dire "to get within x years of something"? Non penso che voglia dire "arrivare a x anni o_ltre _qualcosa".



Secondo me sì (avevi anche appoggiato la mia versione  )
"_Non avrei mai pensato di trovare reperti di ben / fino a / oltre 2000 anni più antichi della tunica originale_" (quale dei tre?)
Metterei "_variopinta_" piuttosto che "di molti colori"
Ci siamo?
Ci vorrebbe la supervisione di rrose.


----------



## Pat (√2)

Lorena1970 said:


> Secondo me sì (avevi anche appoggiato la mia versione  ) Ah, ma perché eravamo d'accordo sull'Everest, e da lì ho dedotto che...  Perché sui più o meno 2000 anni era il caos
> "_Non avrei mai pensato di trovare reperti di ben / fino a / oltre 2000 anni più antichi della tunica originale_" (quale dei tre?)
> Metterei "_variopinta_"  piuttosto che "di molti colori"
> Ci siamo?
> Ci vorrebbe la supervisione di rrose.



Allora la frase-test di Ron come va tradotta? Non pensavamo di arrivare oltre 1000 metri più su della vetta?

(Ho bisogno di un altro caffè e forse di un elettroshock. Provo prima con il solo caffè 
Son qui che mi diverto come una matta. Alessio meno )


----------



## Lorena1970

Perché secondo me la frase va ribaltata, visto che andiamo indietro nel tempo, no?
"Non pensavo che saremmo arrivati a 1000 metri dalla vetta" esprime un avvicinamento alla vetta (da 0 a 8000), mentre nella frase di Giuseppe si va al contrario, credo, ovvero dal tempo immemore verso l'anno 0, quindi l'archeologo non pensava che sarebbe arrivato a 2000 anni dalla data della vera tunica (che è del 4000 AC), quindi non pensava che sarebbe arrivato al 6000 AC.
Funziona...? Se devo dire che sia proprio immediata nella mia mente, ehm, no...però dovrebbe essere così!


----------



## Alessi0

Stai sbagliando i calcoli con le date...
La tunica risale a 4000 anni fa, non al 4000 a.C.
La datazione è univoca, trattandosi di Giuseppe figlio di Giacobbe.

Riguardo agli aggettivi sui colori, trattandosi di un racconto biblico preferirei conservare alcune sfumature.

Tradurrei quindi:

_The coat of many colors_

in

_La tunica dai molti colori_

Se fosse stato:
_
The colorful coat_

anche io avrei tradotto:
_
La tunica variopinta_


----------



## Pat (√2)

Lorena1970 said:


> Perché secondo me la frase va ribaltata, visto che andiamo indietro nel tempo, no?
> "Non pensavo che saremmo arrivati a 1000 metri dalla vetta" esprime un avvicinamento alla vetta (da 0 a 8000), mentre nella frase di Giuseppe si va al contrario, credo, ovvero dal tempo immemore verso l'anno 0, quindi l'archeologo non pensava che sarebbe arrivato a 2000 anni dalla data della vera tunica (che è del 4000 AC), quindi non pensava che sarebbe arrivato al 6000 AC.
> Funziona...? Se devo dire che sia proprio immediata nella mia mente, ehm, no...però dovrebbe essere così!



Lo, mi banneranno, ma mi sto troppo divertendo.
Cioè, andando al contrario nel tempo, "within" si trasforma in "beyond" 
Mi sembra anche giusto


----------



## Lorena1970

Ricapitolando


Alessi0 said:


> *
> that we would get within 2000 years of the real thing.*


Secondo me si traduce (senza ormai quasi più dubbi) "Quando andammo alla ricerca della tunica dai molti  colori di Giuseppe non avrei mai pensato _che  saremmo arrivati a 2000 anni dalla data presunta della vera tunica _"
Detto ciò, la frase scritta così non ha  molto senso poiché non si capisce se intendono 2000 anni dopo o prima  della detta tunica, a meno che non vi sia un contesto sufficiente a  darle senso (e nel caso deovevi fornircelo!!!), quindi le cose sono due:  

a) o gli archeologi pensavano di non trovare la tunica  risalente a 4000 anni fa e di trovare reperti risalenti solo fino a  2000 anni fa (quindi 2000 anni distanti dalla data della tunica), se  si valuta il tempo a ritroso da oggi 

b)  gli archeologi non pensavano di trovare reperti precedenti di altri 2000  anni la data della tunica, e quindi a 2000 anni di distanza indietro  rispetto alla data effettiva della tunica, se contano il tempo partendo  dall'antichità a oggi.




Alessi0 said:


> La tunica risale a 4000 anni fa, non al 4000 a.C.
> La datazione è univoca, e cioè???  trattandosi di Giuseppe figlio di Giacobbe. Scusa la mia ignoranza ma non so chi sia Giuseppe  figlio di Giacobbe né in quale periodo egli sia vissuto...E poiché pare  io non sia l'unica "ignorante", forse avresti dovuto spiegare bene il  contesto e il relativo periodo storico al quale si riferiscono sia la  tunica che Giuseppe (nonché spiegazioni generali su questo  documentario), perché qui non siamo tutti archeologi e la frase così  come l'hai fornita ha davvero poco senso...Mi fa piacere tu abbia  risolto i tuoi dubbi, ma qui su WR si agisce in genere per sé stessi e  per gli altri, contribuendo con informazioni adeguate allo  sforzo di comprensione che fanno i foreri che mostrano interesse per il  tuo topic, poiché il forum è fatto per servire a tutti e non  semplicemente per tradurre in modo automatico.



Pur avendo formulato diverse ipotesi (forse nemmeno così  campate in aria), resto confusa.

Comunque "*di trovare qualcosa di così antico e simile all'originale*" non traduce quella frase, ma se tu ritieni che questa interpretazione (più che lecita, sia chiaro) vada bene nel tuo contesto, allora lascialo così. Che altro dire? Resto comunque piuttosto delusa, dopo tanti sforzi, se devo essere sincera.


----------



## london calling

La storia viene dal libro della Genesi ("Joseph and his Coat of Many Colours", e vi ricordate forse il musical di Sir Andrew Lloyd Webber, "Joseph and the Amazing Technicolor Dreamcoat"?): non credo di sbagliarmi se dico che tutti i bambini "anglosassoni" conoscono la storia.

Giusto per la cronaca, pare che la traduzione italiana sia più vicina al testo originale in ebraico : "tunica dalla lunghe maniche" (googlare per credere....

Leggendo poi la spiegazione di Alessio (il ritrovamento di tessuti risalenti a 6000 anni fa) mi sembra che sia questo il senso della frase in inglese (ambigua, a dir poco.: 

_Non avrei mai creduto, quando siamo partiti alla ricerca della tunica dalle lunghe maniche di Giuseppe, che saremmo riusciti a trovare qualcosa che risalisse a 2000 anni prima della data di quella tunica.

_


----------



## Lorena1970

london calling said:


> La storia viene dal libro della Genesi ("Joseph and his Coat of Many Colours", e vi ricordate forse il musical di Sir Andrew Lloyd Webber, "Joseph and the Amazing Technicolor Dreamcoat"?): non credo di sbagliarmi se dico che tutti i bambini "anglosassoni" conoscono la storia. Mi scuso per la mia già ammessa ignoranza, ma non so nulla di questa storia e non concosco il musical!
> 
> Leggendo poi la spiegazione di Alessio (il ritrovamento di tessuti risalenti a 6000 anni fa) mi sembra che sia questo il senso della frase in inglese (ambigua, a dir poco. meno male che non sono l'unica a ritenerla una frase ambigua!:
> 
> _Non avrei mai creduto, quando siamo partiti alla ricerca della tunica dalle lunghe maniche di Giuseppe, che saremmo riusciti a trovare qualcosa che risalisse a 2000 anni prima della data di quella tunica. _Era una delle soluzioni che avevo suggerito (o ho suggerito qualcosa di simile, post#21 e post#26), ma è caduta nel vuoto...



Grazie mille LC per aver fatto chiarezza!


----------



## Alessi0

Grazie a london calling e a rrose17 per gli spunti e per la chiarezza 

Sulla traduzione del termine ebraico c'è ancora un bel dibattito in corso,
lo stesso termine può essere interpretato sia come "di molti colori" o "a maniche lunghe",
ambiguità che ha alimentato la curiosità dell'archeologo.


----------



## egog

Good evening

Il mio problema oltre che a quello temporale(within) e' anche riguardo al verbo "get",che  mi sembra usato in maniera riflessiva,come se intendesse dire "get=imbattersi,trovarsi,venirsi a trovare,affrontare,etc"
piuttosto che "get=fetch,take,find,etc".


----------



## Lorena1970

Alessi0 said:


> Grazie a london calling e a rrose17 per gli spunti e per la chiarezza



Sia io che radicedidue abbiamo ragionato sulla tua frase per cercare una soluzione plausibile e aiutarti (sforzi non vani, direi), e non abbiamo affatto detto solo fesserie, anche se non pare tu te ne sia accorto... Mi fa comunque piacere che tu abbia risolto e ti sia reso conto che la tua traduzione *"di trovare qualcosa di così antico e simile all'originale*" era sbagliata.


----------



## rrose17

egog said:


> Il mio problema oltre che a quello temporale(within) e' anche riguardo al verbo "get",che mi sembra usato in maniera riflessiva,come se intendesse dire "get=imbattersi,trovarsi,venirsi a trovare,affrontare,etc" piuttosto che "get=fetch,take,find,etc".


It's the same as saying "The fans couldn't get within 5 m of Madonna." The fans were not able to approach to a distance of less than 5 m away from Madonna.


----------



## Nunou

Pat...invece penso che voglia dire proprio questo....o almeno che in italiano si possa dire solo così. 
Non pensavo che saremmo arrivati così lontano....quindi oltre/avanti....ma qui ovviamente inteso come "indietro" nel tempo.
Adesso provo a pensare ad una soluzione riferita alla tunica.



EDIT: OPS...scusate...ora mi sono accorta di aver semplicemente (e totalmente) saltato la lettura della seconda pagina della discussione......ma comunque: 

_Quando siamo partiti alla ricerca della tunica dalle lunghe maniche di Giuseppe, non avrei mai creduto/pensato che ci saremmo imbattuti in reperti che risalivano fino ai 2000 anni precedenti il periodo della tunica stessa.

*_fino e non oltre i 2000 anni prima...il within credo ci sia proprio per questo.


----------



## Alessi0

Grazie ancora a tutti e a chi mi ha chiarito immediatamente l'ambiguità della frase.
Oltre a un significato preciso, che è quello che alcuni di voi hanno messo a fuoco,
ho cercato una forma che avesse anche una certa immediatezza, 
pur sacrificando parte del significato, per ragioni di spazio, comprensione e contesto.
Spero, per questo, di non aver fatto torto a nessuno.


----------



## Pat (√2)

Lorena1970 said:


> Sia io che radicedidue abbiamo ragionato sulla tua frase per cercare una soluzione plausibile e aiutarti (sforzi non vani, direi), e non abbiamo affatto detto solo fesserie



Beh, tu no, ma io più o meno sì 
Oh, pazienza: capita anche ai migliori, figurati se non può capitare ai mediocri 

(Ti ringrazio io, dai. Comunque ho fissato l'elettroshock per domani, impostato su within AC / within BC )


----------

